# Ok, so shes not a poodle...



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

She's adorable!! :love2:

Congrats on the new puppy, the name does suit her!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She's a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations - she has the sweetest face! Wishing you both many happy years together.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

She is adorable  I'm glad she found a home with you


----------

